

Ask HN: How can I stop getting spam SMS? - billybob

I keep getting spam SMS messages. This drives me nuts, because 1) I'm being charged for those and 2) the carrier doesn't provide a spam filter or let me provide my own.<p>I'm pretty sure that those two things are related.<p>Does anybody know a solution for this, or do I just have to hope I can start a movement and yell loud enough to get them to fix it?
======
th0ma5
That's what I wound up doing when it got really bad. I found the easiest way I
could complain (I think a web form at the time) and sent them all the details
each time.

~~~
billybob
Any results?

~~~
th0ma5
Oh yes! To be fair, they were really bad at the time, like 3~10 a day for a
couple of months, I didn't have much choice to complain. It stopped within a
week. Now, I think the only weirdness was around new years with the Android
wrong-person text bug (whatever that was). My work phone I get maybe 2~3 per
month, if that, but I don't even know who to gripe to on that one except
resources at work, but it isn't so bad I don't mind so much.

